# Upcoming Trips - Chicago & LA



## JohnnyChance (Aug 4, 2013)

I will be hitting a few cities in the next couple months including Chicago (Aug 12-21) and Los Angeles (Aug 29 - Sept 2). If you are in either area and would like to meet up or suggest someplace to visit, let me know.


----------

